# 26 month old Jersey Heifer Northeastern Pa



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

We are asking 900 because she is very petite. Her due date is in December.










Here are a few pictures of Ms Daisy if your interested. She is a Holstein/Jersey cross. She is petite and takes much more after the Jersey side. She is very gentle, walks on lead, comes when she is called. She is very tolerant of touching and likes to be brushed. She is not your typical dairy heifer that is seldom touched, left on pasture, and never around people. She is not a cull. Like I said above we got her as a month old calf to raise for people that want a family milk cow. We can arrange to get her vet checked for travel. She has never had any health issues tho. 

These pictures were taken today.


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

We have reduced the price for our heifers. $800 each (reasonable offers will be concidered)
Both are 2 yeas old. One is bred and one is open. Both are jersey crosses.
The have been hand raised since birth and are very friendly! They would be perfect family milk cows!


----------

